# عندي سؤال هام وياريت حد من عباقره المنتدي الجامدين يجاوبني والاجر والثواب عند الله



## دعاء الكراون (22 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لكل من اهتم ودخل موضوعي عشان يفدني او حتي يستفيد

سؤالي يخص عجينه السوفتي هل هي امنه علي صحه الانسان او هل بها مواد مسرطنه؟ واذا امكن ممكن اعرف مكوناتها وطريقه تصنيعها وشكرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (22 فبراير 2013)

وعليكم السلام الموضوع ابسط من كده خالص 
اى مطرى هو عبارة عن استحلاب شموع فى الماء باستخدام مواد سطحية متاينه او غير متاينة بنفس طريقة الكريمات العادية وليس بها اضرار اللهم الا مكونات المادة السطحية المستخدمه لاننا جميعا نخشى الكيماويات وان كانت بنسب ضعيفة لكن فى الاغلب لا يوجد تخوف منها وعجينة السوفت بداية من بلسم الشعر لانه بنفس الالية وحتى السوفتنر المعطر للمنسوجات تركيباتها بالتفصيل فى المنتدى وسهل جدا تصنيعها من البداية او الاكتفاء بشراء العجينه المركزة وتخفيفها بالماء وتلوينها وتعطيرها وايضا التركيبة بالمنتدى


----------



## دعاء الكراون (22 فبراير 2013)

بشكرك جدا استاذ عبد القادر ويجعله الله في ميزان حساناتك بس لو تكمل معروفك معايا وتقولي طريقه تصنيع عجينه السوفت او حتي رابط يخص التصنيع


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 فبراير 2013)

الاخ الكريم

اذا كنت تقصد منتج مطرى للمنسوجات فموجود فى هذا القسم طريقة انتاج الداونى وبهذا الاسم اما اذا كنت تريد انتاج العجينة المركزة نفسها فايضا سهل بشراء كاتيونيك سوفت قشور وتذويبها حتى 50% فى الماء الساخن مع اضافة 0.5% خل مع 0.2 اى مانع عفن او بنزوات لو تحب لتجنب العفن
بالنسبة للتركيز زى ما تحب من اول 12% وحتى 70% براحتك لانى مش عارف انت هاتستعملها فى ايه؟


----------



## دعاء الكراون (23 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا انا هعمل منها منعم للملابس اللي هو الداوني بس شكل العجينه اثار فضولي لمعرفه مكوناتها او اي شيء يخصها وهناك من تفضل وقالي ان العجينه دي بتيجي استيراد ومش بتتعمل اصلا ف مصر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 فبراير 2013)

هى فعلا بتيجى استيراد زى حاجات كتير حتى ملح الطعام بس مش لصعوبة تصنيعها انما خيبة بعيد عنك ههههههه


----------



## دعاء الكراون (24 فبراير 2013)

لك جزيل الشكر سيد عبد القادر وفعلا حضرتك بتتكلم صح لما نبقا مجتمع تعداده اكتر من 80مليون ونبقا مجتمع استهلاكي بنستورد اكتر ما بننتج احنا محتاجين كل القوي الوطنيه يتحدو لرقي هذا الشعب عاوزين نعمل مصانع وننتج ونصدر عشان نشغل الشباب العاطل ده عاوزين نمنع الاستيراد تماما من الصين لانهم بيدمرو اقتصادنا


----------

